# Cervical Mucus?



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

During this pregnancy, I have not had any change in discharge to speak of.  I've heard other girls talking about how wet they have become, but this hasn't happened to me.

Today twice when I have been to the toilet I've lost a slightly smaller than golf ball size piece of mucus.  Very very thick, nearly clear white, not smelly and not a sign of blood.

Is this normal?  Anything to be concerned about?

Thanks
Jane


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont worry, everyone is different with regard to discharge..  Some people it is watery and others are more gloopy.

Good luck

Jan


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Jan


----------

